# Transition lenses for hunting



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to be getting a new set of eyeglasses and i have been thinking about trying some of the transition lenses that change color with the sunlight. How will these work for hunting and outdoor sports? What lens color is best the gray or the brown?

Mark


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am now on my third set of transition lenses. I would not go another way for any outdoor activity or indoor activity for that matter.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Get contacts, the reflection off glasses can be seen by a human, let alone an elk.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I have worn transition lenses for a lot of years I would not wear anything thing else in the outdoors I do wear contacts also but in the outdoors they suck especially if its windy you wont be seeing anything once you get dirt blown in your eyes so I would go with the Transitions.


----------

